# Katana - pop when engaging boost switch



## cgmason1986 (Jul 26, 2021)

I built a clone from aionFX Muramasa board, but I get a slight pop when I engage the boost. Does this need some kind of pull-down resistor somewhere? Here are the build docs with schematic:



			https://aionfx.com/app/files/docs/muramasa_documentation.pdf
		


Thank you!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2021)

It might help to add 1M bleed resistors from A1 to ground and B1 to ground.


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 26, 2021)

Robert said:


> It might help to add 1M bleed resistors from A1 to ground and B1 to ground.


Thank you - would this be the top row or bottom row or the switch? (Up position engages the additional boost)


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 26, 2021)

Lug numbering of DPDT:
1 4
2 5
3 6

UP position of toggle means Pole 1's lugs 2&3 are connected as is Pole 2's lugs 5&6.

The 1M resistors would go between 3&GND and 6&GND:

*DPDT LUG#**SCHEMATIC #*1A3 (NC)2A23 (add 1M to GND)A1 4B3 (NC)5B26 (add 1M to GND)B1


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 26, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Lug numbering of DPDT:
> 1 4
> 2 5
> 3 6
> ...


Exactly what I was looking for - thanks!


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 26, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Lug numbering of DPDT:
> 1 4
> 2 5
> 3 6
> ...


Just an update - I added the resistors, and it's working perfectly. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 27, 2021)

Tweren't me, twas PedalPCB's idearooniki...


----------



## Robert (Jul 27, 2021)

Excellent!    Love your implementation as well,  nice and classy.


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 27, 2021)

Robert said:


> Excellent!    Love your implementation as well,  nice and classy.


Thank you! Couldn't be happier with it, check out the front! Behold the "Kelly Kate Anna" (get it?)


----------



## music6000 (Jul 27, 2021)

cgmason1986 said:


> Thank you! Couldn't be happier with it, check out the front! Behold the "Kelly Kate Anna" (get it?)


Cool Build, good play on words!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Jul 27, 2021)

+1 tasteful houseplant


----------



## cgmason1986 (Jul 27, 2021)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> +1 tasteful houseplant


Thanks - it's fake, I kill all my real plants.


----------



## Robert (Jul 27, 2021)

cgmason1986 said:


> Thanks - it's fake, I kill all my real plants.



Hahaha, we started doing that a few months ago too.   They're so much easier to care for, just dust them off occasionally.    

I told my wife if she kills this one something is wrong.


----------

